# Solved: Prompt for user password in MS Access vba



## ctwest (Mar 10, 2010)

I have three different MS Access 2003 applications that run on a SQL backend. For the Access front ends, I am utilizing Jet (.mdw file) for User level security. Scope of the applications has increased to where we are using eForms across multiple business sites. What I would like to do is enhance user security by tapping into Jet through vba before an activity is recorded under that user's name and date stamped, which is something as close to an electronic signature that Access could get I think. This would be a separate step from initial application log on, which I already have users do.
Ideally, the user would press a button to 'sign' a form, the vba subroutine would prompt the user to enter his application password, then verify the password against the users mdw file and then stamp the record with user name and date.
I know how to do everything except the password verification part. I am familiar with DAO, ADO and ADOX protocols within vba but all I can find is code to set up a new user and assign a password, but not verify a self-prescribed password of a user.
Does anybody have any comments, suggestions?
Many thanks.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

ctwest, sorry for the delay in responding, but Access questions are best posted on the Business Applications forum, even though yours is a programming question.
If you haven't found an answer to this question yet, you do not need to prompt users for their password to identify them.
Access knows who they are when they have logged on, you can identify them using the CurrentUser or Application CurrentUser.


----------



## ctwest (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply OBP. Identifying the current user wasn't my problem, it was verification that the active account was indeed the individual at the workstation at the time a signature was applied to an electronic form (i.e. a user didn't sign into the application then leave the workstation and his/her active account open for anyone to apply their signature; a security risk). However, I did come up with my own workaround in vba. It isn't what I described above but the security outcome will be the same. I will close this thread.
Thanks again for your time,
ctwest


----------

